#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας (ΣΠΜΕ) στις 12.06.2016

## Xάρης

Απευθύνομαι στους συναδέλφους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς και τους *προτρέπω να απέχουν* από τις προσεχείς εκλογές του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας (ΣΠΜΕ) στις 12.06.2016.

Απ' την άλλη, όσοι επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν και να ψηφίσουν, ας ψηφίσουν τουλάχιστον *θέσεις* και όχι φίλους ή γνωστούς. 
Γι αυτό αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι θεωρώ ότι πριν φτάσετε στην κάλπη καλό θα ήταν να φροντίσετε να ενημερωθείτε για τις θέσεις που έχει η κάθε παράταξη και ο κάθε υποψήφιος που θα επιλέξετε να ψηφίσετε.

Π.χ.:
Για το καταστατικό του ΣΠΜΕ;Για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των πολιτικών μηχανικών;Για τις εξετάσεις των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών;Για τα δωρεάν σεμινάρια που γίνονται στην Αθήνα και δεν αναμεταδίδονται μέσω YouTube ώστε να έχουν πρόσβαση όλα τα μέλη του ΣΠΜΕ ανά την Ελλάδα;Για τα επί πληρωμή σεμινάρια στα οποία δεν παρέχεται δυνατότητα συμμετοχής μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης όπως πράττουν άλλοι;Για τους ευρωκώδικες και τα πολλά άλλα πρότυπα που αν και αποτελούν νομοθεσία δεν διατίθενται δωρεάν;
Θίγω μόνο μερικά από τα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.

Πληροφορηθείτε επίσης αν οι θέσεις είναι της παράταξης που προτίθεστε να ψηφίσετε ή του μεμονωμένου υποψηφίου που μπορεί και να μην εκλεγεί.

----------

